# HMF jet kit??



## nathen53 (Jun 13, 2011)

just wondering what comes with this kit and if this is all I need for a dynatek? Or would it be better to just to buy a few jets and pilots instead of a whole kit.


----------



## brute574 (Aug 10, 2011)

all you get is 4 Jets


----------

